# File jraid.sys could not be loaded.



## staplerz

I am trying to install xp on my sata hd and i need to update the drivers by pressing F6 but after i select the driver i want i get this error:

File jraid.sys could not be loaded.
The error code is 4.

Setup cannot continue. Press any key to exit.

I already tried to re-put the files on the floppy and i did not work. Anyone know whats wrong?


----------



## PC eye

That's most likely due to either selecting the wrong driver or simply having downloaded the wrong version for your model board. Have a second floppy disk lying around? Try downloading a few different ones to see if one of those sees results.


----------



## staplerz

PC eye said:


> That's most likely due to either selecting the wrong driver or simply having downloaded the wrong version for your model board. Have a second floppy disk lying around? Try downloading a few different ones to see if one of those sees results.



Im positive its the right driver because im trying to install Windows XP Pro and i am using the very last driver. The second to last driver works but i still get a Stop Error.
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=2457


----------



## staplerz

Anyone know whats wrong?


----------



## PC eye

You may have to simply download another copy if your current one became foobarred! I've seen that enough times. A fresh copy usually works out.


----------

